# problem with rear firestone AAC bags on a mk4



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

well ive had this problem since day one i figured it was the oem struts so i got bilsteins and the problem still existed. then today i took out the set screw for the hell of it and what do you know, its still here! Whenever i hit a bump i get a loud knocking sound in the rear. if i put 70-80 psi in them it doesent happen as much, But if i hit a decent bump it will still make the noise. im not hitting big bumps either when im at ride height (50-55) and the noise just makes me cringe. if anyone has had this same problem please let me know if there is a solution. thanks alot
EDIT: NOT THE BAGS, its the rear strut mounts.... 


_Modified by tomespo at 8:12 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: problem with rear firestone AAC bags on a mk4 (tomespo)*

strut bottoming out? I know my rear does it when I am low so i cranked up the dampening ... rougher ride but bottoms out less


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i think i have the same noise. i have not been able to figure it out. its not from bottoming out. my arches hit tire before the shock bottoms out.
i thought it was my saw bar endlinks, nope. its not from the exhaust either.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

yup its not from the exhaust for sure and not from the end link/strut bottoming out.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

tighten your strut


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

My strut is fully tightened. I Checked it last night to make sure it was good. It sounds to me like the bracket on top of the bag is moving and ten smashing the frame


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (tomespo)*

How are the upper strut mounts? The rubber bushings at the top of the strut. Like front bushings these will knock once the rubber fails.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i really dont think its the busings and ill tell you why i say this. I was running 20th stock suspension and had no noise. then all i did was switch out the springs for the bags. never took off the top of the strut, just the bottom to lower the rear beam axle and then i installed the bag and i got this problem.. i cant see how im the only one with this problem and soo many people own aac rears..


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

make sure where it bolts to the body is tight too, mine mad the same noise your describing


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

your talking about the little set screw?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (tomespo)*

yea i think that i have the same problem as you. its like a little clunking noise? i have no clue what it is but it tends to come and go


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

yea its really not so little tho but it is a clunking noise. its really annoying and i dont understand how no one else has this problem, im going to try and record the sound.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

where the strut mounts to the body, or the strut mount is junk, i dont even have my set screws in


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i tried running mine w.o the set screw to see if that was making the noise but it was still there. ill try new mounts up top.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you got your tank and valves and compressor mounted down good right? thats not hitting anything or moving around?
if thats no the case 
then id replace the mounts


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GENERAL-LEE)*

i never really thought that those mounts could go out. kind of makes sense though because my car have 165k on the clock


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

yea thats all mounted down good


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GENERAL-LEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GENERAL-LEE* »_you got your tank and valves and compressor mounted down good right? thats not hitting anything or moving around?
if thats no the case 
then id replace the mounts

This is a possibility.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

im gonna replace the strut mounts because today i made my own bushing for the top of the bag and i still get the noise. Im 99.9% sure now it has the be the strut mount!


----------



## 00golfgls (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (tomespo)*

just to make sure when you put the shocks on and you tightened the bottom bolt, you had tension on the shock. right


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

the bottom is tight for sure. plus i can tell the noise isnt on the axle its on the car itself


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ive been over my car checking to make sure say bar end links are tight, exhaust isnt banging, bags are tights etc. so i have rear shock mounts on order from ecs tuning hoping they be here by end of week but with customs you never know.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

So now i have literally done everything i could to try to get this noise to go away. I tried driving w/o the set screw, made my own bushings that went in between the bags and the car. Got new strut mounts (which i was hoping was going to fix it)
I give up lol


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

blown struts or the rear beam bushings!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i replaced the rear shock mounts and it made a huge difference.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i replaced mine but i still have the same noise.. so it cant be them... btw there not oem the new ones there made my meyle in germany. i ordered oem ones from mjm but they sent me these. 


_Modified by tomespo at 4:23 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

I have the same exact problem, and i have been watching and listening very hard to figure out with this is, and what i have come to is that its actually the internal bag guides that are hitting each other, i've been discussing this with Scott and mason-tech and he said i could possibly be right. 
im not possitive on this but im pretty sure!!!
when i air the rear up and hit the bumps the sound is gone, but at my ride height 55psi it happens pretty often, but when im cruisin and showin off a little and drop it down to like 45psi in the rear i can hear just by hitting the tinniest bumps


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

have someone sit in your hatch and drive around and tell them to pinpoint where it is haha.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdan01* »_I have the same exact problem, and i have been watching and listening very hard to figure out with this is, and what i have come to is that its actually the internal bag guides that are hitting each other, i've been discussing this with Scott and mason-tech and he said i could possibly be right. 
im not possitive on this but im pretty sure!!!
when i air the rear up and hit the bumps the sound is gone, but at my ride height 55psi it happens pretty often, but when im cruisin and showin off a little and drop it down to like 45psi in the rear i can hear just by hitting the tinniest bumps


same here when im aired up it doesent happen.. WTF


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

im tellin you with 165k your rear beam bushings are shot!
go take a picture of them for me so i know you checked them


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

my rear beam bushing are newer, alto the noise is alot better it still there once and a while.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll take a pic asap. Not 165 it has 123 btw


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

does it happen at all heights, or just when cruisin low?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

all heights except for when i have like 70 in them.. i dont drive around low i drive with like 50-60


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

heres a sound clip, hopefully its works.
http://www.filedropper.com/memo_1




_Modified by tomespo at 9:55 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_How are the upper strut mounts? The rubber bushings at the top of the strut. Like front bushings these will knock once the rubber fails.

trueee


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*

I have that same issue until I replaced my stock exhaust hanger to poly exhaust hanger. My buddy and I spent about an hour trying to figure out the issue, it was exhaust hitting the ream beam and hitting the upper heat shield. Try the poly hanger first..they're about $15 on ebay but, hella worth it. Ive had no clunks or rattles! Hope this helps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

no way its the exhaust, i would be able to tell that. this noise is really killing me! i love air ride, but now this noise.. someone please help lol


----------

